# ***January Hurricane coaster ride**



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2020)

Come on out on Sunday, 1-12-20 at 9am to ride with the Hurricane coaster! We are riding the McMillan/4 mile creek. Meet at Jamba juice located at 6432 Rea rd., CLT, 28277 @9am leave at 10. Everyone is welcome! Lets ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2020)

I plan on being there I just hope the forecast changes before then. I can do cold just not _wet_ and cold! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Weather looks like it should be good! @DonChristie @Oilit @jimbo53 @Colby john @Superman1984 hope to see everyone tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 11, 2020)

Itsgoing to be a great day for a ride! Sadly, i am a bit under the weather (sick as a dog) and will not be there. Ride on, brothers!


----------



## Colby john (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ll be coming, weather looks great.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 11, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Itsgoing to be a great day for a ride! Sadly, i am a bit under the weather (sick as a dog) and will not be there. Ride on, brothers!



Sorry to hear that @DonChristie get better brother.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 11, 2020)

@Freqman1  I'll be there with the girlfriend. Hopefully this time she'll be Ok with the gears I got her.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Freqman1  I'll be there with the girlfriend. Hopefully this time she'll be Ok with the gears I got her.




Sounds good see you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just checked my weather & it's showing 100% rain ....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

It’s cloudy but no rain!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2020)

Did you guys ride? Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 12, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Did you guys ride? Pics or it didnt happen.



I didn't make it so I can't say but I found out we had a tornado pretty close by in the 130mph range ....didn't even know anything of it


----------



## Colby john (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep,beautiful day.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Here ya go @DonChristie. Five of us today and had a great ride. Thanks to @Oilit (Joel), @Colby john (John), Christina, and Rye for the good company, great conversation, and cool bikes! A little bit of water and mud but nothing that won't wash off! V/r Shawn


----------

